
Amazon lays foundation for giant video advertising business - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101393303
======
greenyoda
This article is just blogspam. The actual story is here:

[http://recode.net/2014/02/05/amazon-lays-foundation-for-
gian...](http://recode.net/2014/02/05/amazon-lays-foundation-for-giant-video-
advertising-business)

